# Bug Bites



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Have tried a few foods with my nano tank (ember tetra, chili rasbora, espei rasbora, green neon tetra):

New Life Spectrum - fish don't seem to like
Hikari Micro Pellets - overall fish like
Omega One Flake - overall fish like

but ... today I tried Fluval bug bites small size ... wow fish went nuts. All of them liked it, very impressed. Interesting to see if it was just because it was a new food or they actually like it over the others.

So in order so far of preference for my fish:

1. Bug Bites
2. Hikari Micro Pellets
3. Omega one fish flakes
4. New Life Spectrum 

and I have to stop buying fish foods lol.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

I feed all the fish big bits with great results 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

aprilsaquarium said:


> I feed all the fish big bits with great results
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do fish with really little mouths do with the bug bites - for example sparkling gouramis?


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Can’t speak for gouramis but chili rasbora have no problem eating the small size granules


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Fine . Get the small size or the betta ones. Even smaller 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

My fish don't like bug bite at all, unless it's the turtle sticks. My few nano fish all readily take Northfin though. Interesting that they don't like NLS, my barbs generally won't eat any other pellet (aside a few exceptions).


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

Reckon, Sparkling Gourami do fine. It takes them a while but they eat them.


----------



## rsisvixen (Jun 16, 2014)

My fish like bug bites too, and its Canadian made so always a plus.
Vitalis is good too as its a softer pellet/flake food-they even do a grazing pellet that you attach to your aquarium glass.

But my fish love live over all the pellets lol


----------



## melodeeval (Aug 24, 2018)

you ever sell any of your apistos?


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

I sometimes will place the serving of bug bites in a separate dish of tank water . . . soak for 5-10 minutes. This softens the pellets a bit so these easily break into smaller bits for smaller mouths when added to the main aquarium for meal time.


----------



## Bigpoppa1980 (Feb 15, 2017)

Fish love and go crazy for tropical brand food that's outta Poland 

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

The base for bug bites is made in Surrey. Emterra. Turn it goes to Hagen to bind and form
Pellets. If your worried about tiny fish get the betta one. Even smaller than the small


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

